# CCR (not creedance cleawater revival)



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

New CPR is spelled C-A-B - CNN.com


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm not in the medical field so I hope someone who knows better will answer this, but I have heard that for a drowning situation compressions alone are not enough, you need rescue breaths. If a person has been under water there is no oxygen in the blood to pump around so compressions are not very helpful on their own. You need to introduce oxygen into the system in order for the compressions to help out. 

If Im way off base let me know.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Brian, further down in the article they talk about specific situations such as near drownings and drug overdoses where rescue breaths are essential. They also mention that medical professionals and trained lay people are still encouraged to give 2 rescue breaths per 30 compressions.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

More importantly take a class for your bros.. tilt the head to open airway to check then blow if you do not hear or feel anything... glad you gotter down 2 Glenn.. Glenn I need Kayak, you?


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

I am jonesing bad, but I still got work BS holding me back. Hopefully later this week, I will know if I still have a job and can go kayaking, or if I have a lot of free time and can go kayaking. The waiting game sucks.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

yeah i just read the first part and posted - probably should have read the whole article.

As far as classes I have taken a CPR class every year for the last 9 years - the problem is that they keep changing the standard apparently to try to make it easier for the lay person to perform - but it doesnt seem to me like they are teaching the most effective techniques. its strange that my paramedic/emt/nurse friends advocate different techniques than are taught by the red cross in class. 

I realize the desire is to get people to act and not question themselves, but personally I'd like to learn how to be the most effective


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

This does sound like a good technique for the rest of the world. Make sure your baoating buddies know it is not how they should treat you if you are starting to drown.


----------

